# You’d think he would know better



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I’m perplexed on how this is possible. Maybe a new boater?


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

You mean this guy, screenshot from fishtime.net


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Another great example of a lot more horsepower than I.Q. out on the water !


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

He did that on purpose. Its just to obvious.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Surprised somebody didn't take his front bumper off.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I am always early, way early, so I am typically the first boat at the ramp(not this one in particular but whatever launch point). I have been guilty of coming back and being parked 9 kinds of stupid because I was thinking about fishing and it was dark. I dont know the guy or the ramp for that matter but something that egregious usually has a reasonable explanation.


----------



## TangoUniform (Jun 5, 2015)

Are you kidding me? Look at that puddle! No one wants their trailer tires to be in a puddle.


----------



## Arky Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

This person blocks the road frequently. Almost left a note on his windshield the other day. Talk about disregard for others.


----------



## TangoUniform (Jun 5, 2015)

What ramp was he at?


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm a frog hair away from posting this shit on FB.

Here's his page.









Fish Time Fishing Charters Pensacola-Navarre Florida


Welcome to Fish Time. You Slay'em I Fillet'em. Fishing Charter Service in the Panhandle Region of... 6060 Capitol Dr, Gulf Breeze, FL 32563




www.facebook.com


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Kick his ass, seabass!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

He's lucky someone didn't tie to his shit and drag it out of the way.... just another fly by night "captain" no one has ever heard of...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks like some of these frootloops we have over here.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Dude looks a bit like Woody Woods. Could it be???


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

What a jackhole. There is another guide that doesn't seem to mind blocking a ramp with his boat while he's sitting waiting for clients to arrive or just messing with stuff on his boat. Drives me nuts how inconsiderate people can be, and how some people just seem to think they are more important than anyone else around them.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Should of put a life jacket on the front of it.


----------



## Wood Guy (Jul 6, 2019)

Long ago in a land far away, we would just remove the valves from the valve stems of all of the trailer tires...no permanent damage (except to his ego, perhaps), and it sends a pretty clear message.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Stoker1 said:


> I'm a frog hair away from posting this shit on FB.
> 
> Here's his page.
> 
> ...


I just did. I’m not scared like y’all.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> I just did. I’m not scared like y’all.




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Any dip $hit can get a 6 pack these days


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

John B. said:


> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I just read your post on FB. Dude is a tool.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Just curious what you consider "way early"? I seem to be getting up earlier and earlier.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

TangoUniform said:


> What ramp was he at?


 Looks like Shoreline Park in Gulf Breeze. 
Early or not there is no excuse for being that stupid or inconsiderate. He can't even park his truck in an asphalt lot with big white lines but he expects people to pay him to put them over a fishing spot in open water???


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

stevenattsu said:


> Any dip $hit can get a 6 pack these days



There is so many charter boats out there it's not even funny.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Call the cops...he's obviously in violation....let him pay a ticket and problem solved....by the way he's not black.....lol...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Look, you bunch of tools. He's been fishing and backing boats up before John B. was a glimmer in his daddy's eye. Y'all don't know shit about shit, if you think that's a bad parking job.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Haha


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Someone post up some Facebook screenshots. Don't have an account and I want to see the mayhem unfold!! 😂


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah I don't have bookface either.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

There are idiots everywhere. Packed house at Mahogony and you have this jackass. I told my wife to park behind them next time.


----------



## Unwound (Jun 11, 2020)

jspooney said:


> I’m perplexed on how this is possible. Maybe a new boater?


I see this kind of crazy b.s. at boat ramps basically all of the time. I'm actually surprised if I go to the boat ramp and everyone behaves and is reasonable, because usually I see people that either don't know what they are doing, or they are complete jerks, or both.

For some reason I don't remember this craziness when I was a kid. Maybe there just weren't as many boaters. Or maybe they had more experience. Or maybe I'm old and I just am not remembering the past correctly. I dunno but people need to behave better at boat ramps, and on the water.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Unwound said:


> I see this kind of crazy b.s. at boat ramps basically all of the time. I'm actually surprised if I go to the boat ramp and everyone behaves and is reasonable, because usually I see people that either don't know what they are doing, or they are complete jerks, or both.
> 
> For some reason I don't remember this craziness when I was a kid. Maybe there just weren't as many boaters. Or maybe they had more experience. Or maybe I'm old and I just am not remembering the past correctly. I dunno but people need to behave better at boat ramps, and on the water.


This is a prime example why I won't take boat trip invites from 95% of the people that I get.....He might be a good captain,but if your a great captain,you should have your crap together on ALL levels.....Most people just don't realize that their life is in the hands of the captain once they get on the boat....Beware of idiots wherever you go......


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

What if the Capt was really just trolling everybody? Did it 100% on purpose to see how bent out of shape the PFF would get and is sitting back drinkin a beer and just amused at himself reading all the replies? I mean I'd personally think the guy is a turd for doing it, but damnit he would've got everybody good!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Look, you bunch of tools. He's been fishing and backing boats up before John B. was a glimmer in his daddy's eye. Y'all don't know shit about shit, if you think that's a bad parking job.


He's getting famous on FB and seems like everybody thinks he's the tool.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

H2OMARK said:


> He's getting famous on FB and seems like everybody thinks he's the tool.


He's resorting to threatening to sue folks cause he can't park worth a shit. Kinda wish he was on here.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> He's resorting to threatening to sue folks cause he can't park worth a shit. Kinda wish he was on here.


Where are you seeing this?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

He said he was going after Spooney since he started it all.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lol


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

stevenattsu said:


> He said he was going after Spooney since he started it all.


All he did is post a photo taken in a public parking lot.... sorry, that's fair game, no case


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> He said he was going after Spooney since he started it all.


I wasn’t trying to be mean. But stupid stuff is stupid stuff.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Where are you seeing this?


must have been deleted, I'm not seeing anything....


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jspooney said:


> I wasn’t trying to be mean. But stupid stuff is stupid stuff.


no worries, jeff. i know all of the lawyers here in selma and we got your back.
these boys taught shunnarah. lol

jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jspooney said:


> Where are you seeing this?


I have insider knowledge.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

He’s suing me. Told him I’d wait by the mailbox for the papers. I’m not posting it all go read it for yourself in his reviews


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Im still waiting on the papers from Dusty Flair


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

What a knob, I'd love to hear a conversation between him and an actual attorney about this


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

This is so dumb, all the dude had to do is say "WOW I really over shot that spot, lol. Thanks for letting me know I will pay more attention from now on" but instead he went full on numbnutz.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

A true tool.
Nutless wonder.
like boat dude said, all he had to do was say dang, I overshot that space bad. I’ll try to do better next time.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Folks never know the difference between libel and slander. Which that is neither.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Splittine said:


> He’s suing me. Told him I’d wait by the mailbox for the papers. I’m not posting it all go read it for yourself in his reviews



FINALLY!! The hero we deserve! lol


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Wonder what kind of boat and length he uses, any pics?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I wonder if he knows this thread is on here. 🤣


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

CurDog said:


> Wonder what kind of boat and length he uses, any pics?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't see any hull/registration numbers on it? So charter boats don't have to display them?


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

CurDog said:


> I don't see any hull/registration numbers on it? So charter boats don't have to display them?


"Documented" vessels usually don't display state registration numbers. I think they're technically supposed to also register in the state but most probably don't.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

MrFish said:


> Look, you bunch of tools. He's been fishing and backing boats up before John B. was a glimmer in his daddy's eye. Y'all don't know shit about shit, if you think that's a bad parking job.





MrFish said:


> I have insider knowledge.


Friend maybe?

Sorry, but you can't say that's not a bad parking job without being disengenuous. It's blocking the lane and is almost a full truck length past the marked space. It doesn't seem necessary to have escalated into all this but his posts are fanning the flames, too.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

SurfRidr said:


> Friend maybe?
> 
> Sorry, but you can't say that's not a bad parking job without being disengenuous. It's blocking the lane and is almost a full truck length past the marked space. It doesn't seem necessary to have escalated into all this but his posts are fanning the flames, too.


It's all fun and games until someone doesn't get the sarcasm...


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

jack2 said:


> no worries, jeff. i know all of the lawyers here in selma and we got your back.
> these boys taught shunnarah. lol
> 
> jack


Do you know " The Alabama Hammer", too? THAT would be cool!! Cage Match...


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

He must have deleted the negative review. Don’t see it on the Facebook page anymore.


----------



## Fargo007 (Jun 2, 2020)

Two weeks ago I had two people block me in at shoreline park. I had to detach my trailer, eek my truck out and push the trailer separately by hand.

What a bunch of @ssholes.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Fargo007 said:


> Two weeks ago I had two people block me in at shoreline park. I had to detach my trailer, eek my truck out and push the trailer separately by hand.
> 
> What a bunch of @ssholes.


 I would of called the LEO’s


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

What a pu$$y..... “Im gonna sue you”...... lol what a tool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

delta dooler said:


> What a pu$$y..... “Im gonna sue you”...... lol what a tool
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...


----------



## billrv (Jan 8, 2008)

This guy is an idiot!! Great advertisement of his business on his truck....why would a potential client want to fish with someone who is so irresponsible


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Having humility and thick skin will get you far in life.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

What's the status of this whole ordeal? Any new juiciness?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Chase is still standing by his mailbox, waiting for the papers


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Chase had to work overtime.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Shark Sugar said:


> What's the status of this whole ordeal? Any new juiciness?


Dude has become a street preacher. Telling folks to repent from their trailer shaming ways.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Well ain't he just a saint


----------



## Unwound (Jun 11, 2020)

fairpoint said:


> This is a prime example why I won't take boat trip invites from 95% of the people that I get.....He might be a good captain,but if your a great captain,you should have your crap together on ALL levels.....Most people just don't realize that their life is in the hands of the captain once they get on the boat....Beware of idiots wherever you go......


100% agree. Most people don't realize this.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Dang, I have missed this thread. Any lawsuits yet?
Come on, let's get this rollin'


----------

